# Speaker Sharing



## isomat (Feb 28, 2015)

My problem is that I have two surround sound receivers that I would like to share one set of speakers (at separate times, of course). My speaker system is already built in to my entertainment room. I'd like to use a speaker switch that includes a RCA jack connected sub woofer. Such a switch would have two sets of five channel surround speaker inputs (center channel, front right & left, rear right & left) plus RCA sub woofer. Does such a speaker switch exist? An automatic switch, rather that a manual one is preferred. I use a Harmony 900 programmable remote control, so programming the new configuration should not be a problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

isomat said:


> My problem is that I have two surround sound receivers that I would like to share one set of speakers (at separate times, of course). My speaker system is already built in to my entertainment room. I'd like to use a speaker switch that includes a RCA jack connected sub woofer. Such a switch would have two sets of five channel surround speaker inputs (center channel, front right & left, rear right & left) plus RCA sub woofer. Does such a speaker switch exist? An automatic switch, rather that a manual one is preferred. I use a Harmony 900 programmable remote control, so programming the new configuration should not be a problem. Any suggestions?


honestly I've never heard of one like that. just out of curiosity. why are you need one set of speakers shared between two receivers? usually it's the opposite (multiple speakers shared on one receiver) since usually you're listening to the speakers at the same location unless they're being moved and that one receiver should cover multiple zones


----------



## isomat (Feb 28, 2015)

My situation is this, I have two home theater 5-channel receivers. One is an older Sony and the other is an Onkyo. The Sony has excellent sound and I use it for music, TV and movies. The Onkyo has good sound and can be used (using HDMI cables) for music, TV and movies. But it also has Bluetooth, WiFi, Internet Audio (Pandora, SiriusXM, AOL Radio, etc). Both receivers have standard speaker connections and both have RCA sub woofer cables. I need to be able to use the same installed speakers for both receivers. There are some speaker switches out there, but I see none with RCA sub woofer access. That is my problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

If your recievers have 5.1 analog ins and outs, you might try just runnung the out from one to the in of the other. I do recall seeing a device years ago( circa 2006) that did pretty much what your asking. Sony made one briefly and I think there were a couple of oters, but I can't find any details.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

You can do it by using good quality relay and trigger the relay from one of the surround amp,such that when the triggering amp is on sound form this amp is routed to the speakers via the relay and when it's off, the other amp be able to route the sound to the speakers.Some on with good electrical knowledge should be able to build one for you.


----------

